# Almost Spring Crappie



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

Catch a bunch of Crappie. Depending on size ect ect........... how many people you gonna feed. 
Fillet Crappie and dry as best yu can paper towels, Crappie are delicate so just kind of mush them fillets up in a bowl, now use Shallots not onions chop them very fine and add to mushed Crappie along with Worcestshire sauce,salt, pepper, mix up pretty well. Get some Mushrooms hollow them out and stuff them with yur Crappie mixture, on top put a little dab of butter and sprinkle some paprika or old bay. Bake in oven 375 until golden brown and krispy Grab a :beer: and enjoy!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

caught 16 today, gave em away to a gentleman that was wanting some, will have to try that with some fresh ones next weekend.


----------



## FISHING4LIFE (Jul 14, 2006)

hey treed where did u catch the crappie? I caught some at centennial today biggest being 9 inches.


----------



## CVILLEFISHERR (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey wait till spring at centennial for the crappies. Can u say 25 in an hour? and trout? i make beer battered crappie. Ill reveal the famous recipe later.


----------



## louieb (May 31, 2006)

i can't wait for your recipe. i like beer.


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

*Recipe*

Teddy, that sounds like a GREAT recipe. I'm gonna have to try that one! thanks for posting.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Teddy said:


> Catch a bunch of Crappie. Depending on size ect ect........... how many people you gonna feed.
> Fillet Crappie and dry as best yu can paper towels, Crappie are delicate so just kind of mush them fillets up in a bowl, now use Shallots not onions chop them very fine and add to mushed Crappie along with Worcestshire sauce,salt, pepper, mix up pretty well. Get some Mushrooms hollow them out and stuff them with yur Crappie mixture, on top put a little dab of butter and sprinkle some paprika or old bay. Bake in oven 375 until golden brown and krispy Grab a :beer: and enjoy!



never eaten crappie, but have had pompano stuffed mushrooms like that ,and it was awesome!


Jesse


----------

